# New Website Please Comment!! Thanks



## PaulWongPhoto (Jan 19, 2009)

Hello all, 

Please visit our website and let us know what you think about our work and the site. Comments Please!!  http://www.paulwongphoto.com 

Thanks,
PaulWongPhoto.com
info@paulwongphoto.com


----------



## kanmai (Jan 20, 2009)

very nice web site


----------



## sarahp (Jan 21, 2009)

Gorgeous photos, and the site is very nice looking and well organized.  I would suggest turning on the option for it to play the slideshow if it's currently turned off, or speed it up a bit if it is turned on.


----------



## PaulWongPhoto (Jan 22, 2009)

thanks for the comments.


----------



## ddm1975 (Jan 22, 2009)

Nice work from what I saw.  I think it loaded a little too slowly.  I didn't have the patience to wait for each pic to load, maybe I was doing something wrong.


----------

